# Sound issue PC-BSD 9.0 on Lenovo Thinkpad R400



## AB-stromer (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I am happy with FreeBSD and PC-BSD on my 3 systems, however with PC-BSD 9.0 on my Lenovo Thinkpad R400 I don't get sound regardless what I try. Would be glad if one of you experts have a hint for me!

Situation:

Parameters and tunings I have found in various postings to similar topics, tried out but have erased again as they have not been working in my case are:

/boot/loader.conf:

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
```
/etc/sysctl.conf:  (also tried with =0 ....)

```
/hw.snd.default_unit=1
```

/boot/device.hints:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0"
```

Now, after erasing all these try-and-errors, the cleaned-up-again situation is as follows:

*dmesg*:

```
..
hdac0: <Intel 82801I High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfc020000-0xfc023fff
irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
..
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
pcm0: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
..
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
```
/etc/sysctl.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_auto=1
```

The sound is working with other operating systems so I mean it is not a broken hardware (just wanted to check the basics  )


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## mav@ (Nov 29, 2012)

Have yo tested your headphones output? Have you tried it in combination with hw.snd.default_unit=1?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 30, 2012)

Try adding these lines to your /etc/rc.conf file:


```
snddetect_enable="YES"
mixer_enable="YES"
```


----------



## AB-stromer (Nov 30, 2012)

mav@ said:
			
		

> Have yo tested your headphones output?



Yes, also no sound



			
				mav@ said:
			
		

> Have you tried it in combination with hw.snd.default_unit=1?



yes, with =1 and with =0; no change


----------



## AB-stromer (Nov 30, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> Try adding these lines to your /etc/rc.conf file:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



have tried that, and: hey, first time sound on headphones!!

but not yet speaker...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 30, 2012)

AB-stromer said:
			
		

> have tried that, and: hey, first time sound on headphones!!
> 
> but not yet speaker...



I'm glad it helped. I'd go back and try some of those settings again in your first post you said you erased now that you do have some sound.


----------

